# Where to buy a good protection dog?



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello everyone , can i get some reccomendations on where can i buy a puppy able to do protection duties (guard in my home , personal protection).I live in europe and i found a site , jinopo they are called.Whats your opinion on them?I would also apreciate other recomendations.Thank you for you time!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

100% guarantee would be to get an adult. If you get a puppy, there is a chance it won't work out. 
So puppy or adult?


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> 100% guarantee would be to get an adult. If you get a puppy, there is a chance it won't work out.
> So puppy or adult?


Puppy all the way , i want to raise him/her and have a strong bond with him/her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

many places for you to consider

right off the bat I would look at working dogs , saves you a lot of time .

most important is looking for a dog that is not so hyper and prey driven .

I love those who breed for herding "von Lord Fandor" love the pedigrees


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Those von Lord Fandor dogs are beautiful! Sleek and fast looking: what the breed was originally intended to do, IMO. (herd and protect flocks)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> Those von Lord Fandor dogs are beautiful! Sleek and fast looking: what the breed was originally intended to do, IMO. (herd and protect flocks)


and more ! The important stuff -- to have drive and instinct , to be trainable and guideable and to be reliable - by nature /


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the Fandor dogs in person and meet the breeders. With their current dogs they praise their play drive and say they don't do protection anymore because of too many bad experiences with "bite-eating dogs on the herd." Since your right there Jaspar, where you have a lot of options close by, it would also be pretty interesting if you were to share what you see and decide.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

jaspar said:


> Hello everyone , can i get some reccomendations on where can i buy a puppy able to do protection duties (guard in my home , personal protection).I live in europe and i found a site , jinopo they are called.Whats your opinion on them?I would also apreciate other recomendations.Thank you for you time!




Jinopo (https://www.jinopo.cz/main.php ) , has a very good reputation. Does Czech and I believe DDR dogs. If that's what you're looking for I would urge you to look into them a bit more. I am on another website and they work with Jiri. He get high marks.... Good luck.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

jaspar said:


> Hello everyone , can i get some reccomendations on where can i buy a puppy able to do protection duties (guard in my home , personal protection).I live in europe and i found a site , jinopo they are called.Whats your opinion on them?I would also apreciate other recomendations.Thank you for you time!


Jaspar, 
Where in Europe are you located? There are a lot of good working line breeders that will have dogs to your liking. I would do a lot of research and check out more than one breeder. I would definitely keep looking and expand your search. If you let us know where you are located we can point you in a better direction.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Slamdunc said:


> Jaspar,
> Where in Europe are you located? There are a lot of good working line breeders that will have dogs to your liking. I would do a lot of research and check out more than one breeder. I would definitely keep looking and expand your search. If you let us know where you are located we can point you in a better direction.


I live in greece.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

I want to ask if anyone can help me decide if i should get a second dog in my house.The thing im mostly worried about is if the dogs will have fights between them.My dog is a male gsd with resource guarding tendencies , but no bites so far.He actually got in trouble by another dog once (he is growling when someone tries to take away a thing of his, especially to dogs and thats all , no agressiveness (i guess thats a good thing)).I am considering another male , thats why im asking.Finally what other problems could i face by having 2 dogs instead of 1 in my house?(in case im not considering all scenarios).Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

jaspar said:


> I want to ask if anyone can help me decide if i should get a second dog in my house.The thing im mostly worried about is if the dogs will have fights between them.My dog is a male gsd with resource guarding tendencies , but no bites so far.He actually got in trouble by another dog once (he is growling when someone tries to take away a thing of his, especially to dogs and thats all , no agressiveness (i guess thats a good thing)).I am considering another male , thats why im asking.Finally what other problems could i face by having 2 dogs instead of 1 in my house?(in case im not considering all scenarios).Thanks


taking this new information into consideration , cross referencing first post by Jaspar in this thread Quote "Hello everyone , can i get some reccomendations on where can i buy a puppy able to do protection duties (guard in my home , personal protection).I live in europe and i found a site , jinopo they are called.Whats your opinion on them?I would also apreciate other recomendations.Thank you for you time!
"

I would give this recommendation ---- don't get another dog --- don't get another male --

work with the dog that you . Looks like there is a lot to clean up on management . Learn from this first dog -- do some training . 

A younger pup will end up being a pet for the pet --- not developed to his potential , "doggy" and the constant underdog - or assert himself and have a house hold full of tension .

you have a dog .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

.I live in europe 

where do you live in europe. In your other thread you are talking about a cousin with a female pit bull with mother's instinct for guarding protection.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

carmspack said:


> taking this new information into consideration , cross referencing first post by Jaspar in this thread Quote "Hello everyone , can i get some reccomendations on where can i buy a puppy able to do protection duties (guard in my home , personal protection).I live in europe and i found a site , jinopo they are called.Whats your opinion on them?I would also apreciate other recomendations.Thank you for you time!
> "
> 
> I would give this recommendation ---- don't get another dog --- don't get another male --
> ...


Yes carm , it was one of the things i was worried about , that the dog wont reach his full potential with another dog in the house , or that 2 or more dogs will have better insticts working together (i have seen that many times at parks when one dog goes mad , many follow to help , maybe they could work better at protection too).So getting 2 or more dogs in a house will stop one from making a good protection dog?


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

I intend to train both dogs at protection and basic obedience.Could that help eliminate their will to fight each other?Also i believe i have done at least a good job with the one i already have (speaking for obedience).My big problem with him is that he is not walking well on leash.All else is resolved and by the way thanks to you and this sites members for helping me all this time , much apreciated.You also mentioned not to get a male , so you think a male will cause a war in the house?Is a female better?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, a female would be a much better choice.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

jaspar said:


> Yes carm , it was one of the things i was worried about , that the dog wont reach his full potential with another dog in the house , or that 2 or more dogs will have better insticts working together (i have seen that many times at parks when one dog goes mad , many follow to help , maybe they could work better at protection too).So getting 2 or more dogs in a house will stop one from making a good protection dog?


Dogs go after other dogs that are barking/reacting/fighting/etc. because they are feeding off of the other dog's (or dogs') manic/frenzied/etc. energy. They aren't trying to "help", nor are they being "protective" in this scenario at the dog park. I just wanted to clarify this so you know that this isn't what you are seeing happen, and why you shouldn't see it as a reason to get a second dog and expect them both to do better in protection work because they are working together. Training two dogs to do protection work would be triple the work; you would have to train them each separately, and then eventually together (since it sounds like that's your goal, to have them work together?). You have to train them to work together- they are not going to do that naturally.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

